# Removing Wood Balusters



## Jedi1 (Oct 14, 2020)

Have a question regarding removing stubborn wood baluster in preparation for installing metal balusters. I have a 20 year old Ryan Home and after attempting to remove a couple balusters, I’m finding that they appear to be attached at the bottom by a screw and I could not remove the first one without rocking it and snapping it off. I’m certain there has to be an easier method and I don’t want to damage the base wood. Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

Does the screw enter the baluster from under the tread? If so , remove the screw . You may have to saw the bottom of the baluster where it sits on the tread if the baluster had glue on the bottom.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Have you tried just unscrew the baluster from the screw?


The builder was able to access the head of the screw to install. Therefore, you should be able to access the screw to uninstall.


George


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Not trying to be a know it all but I have used double ended screws for attaching balusters in the past.


----------



## Jedi1 (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks for your responses. I think they may be double ended screws. Aftering cutting the center of the baluster post, I attempted to slowly turn the bottom section around to unscrew it. It would just turn and kept turning without unscrewing. Is it that I may turning the incorrect way? I would think counter-clockwise, however, the screw section above the wood is facing the opposite direction. Is that correct?


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

righty tighty, lefty loosy. works all the world over

both screws are the same thread and tighten up by going clockwise
the end in the step and baluster is drilled shallow to bottom out
if your replacing them, cut in half and unscrew
as you can see there's a finish nail to keep the kids from unscrewing them
probably on up top too


----------

